
Show HN: Unscreen – Remove video and GIF backgrounds 100% automatically - groe
https://www.unscreen.com
======
groe
Hi HN,

We're excited to launch Unscreen today, a tool to remove the background of any
video or GIF 100% automatically. It's based on the tech of remove.bg, but adds
temporal consistency for smooth results and is super fast.

Thanks for your interest - Feedback is highly appreciated!

~~~
gitgud
Seems this was posted a few hours earlier in "Show HN" [1].

Looks like a cool tool though, Can you give any information on what technology
you used to make Unscreen and Remove.bg? Tensorflow?

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22495518](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22495518)

